# Z87 vs. Z97



## Lugior (29. August 2014)

Moin,

wie groß ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Chipsätzen? Die neuen Haswell-Refresh CPUs laufen ja auch mit dem Z87 Chip.
Gibt es einen guten Grund von Z87 auf Z97 zu welchseln?


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2014)

Du brauchst ein Bios Update wenn du ein Haswell refresh in einen alten Chipsatz Board einbauen willst.
Da der Rechner mit der neuen CPU aber nicht startet brauchst du eine alte CPU um das Board mit dem alten Chipsatz zu flashen. Also sehr umständlich.
Daher immer den neuen Chipsatz kaufen wenn du auch die neueste CPU kaufst.


----------



## belle (29. August 2014)

Wenn du schon ein Z87-Board hast und mit einem BIOS-Update versehen willst, kannst du das gerne tun. Meines Wissens nach sind diese beiden Features abseits der CPU-Unterstützung ab Werk der einzige Unterschied:
-Intel device protection with boot guard technology
-Intel Rapid Storage technology

Wenn du neu kaufst, dann natürlich, wie bereits gesagt, direkt Z97 kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2014)

Lugior schrieb:


> Gibt es einen guten Grund von Z87 auf Z97 zu welchseln?


 
Um die Frage noch mal zu beantworten:
Nein. Gibt es nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. August 2014)

Nujo, m.2 gäbs als Grund, abseits dessen aber echt keinen wirklich nicht.


----------



## Westcoast (29. August 2014)

von Z87 auf Z97 umzusteigen ist sinnlos. sogar von Z77 auf Z97 merkt man so gut wie nichts.


----------



## ich111 (29. August 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nujo, m.2 gäbs als Grund, abseits dessen aber echt keinen wirklich nicht.


m.2 ist kein Grund. Den Vorteill der theorethisch höheren Übertragungsrate vernichtet der geringe Platz.
m.2 ist ja auch nicht der Nachfolger von Sata sondern von mSata und mPCIe


----------



## padme (29. August 2014)

Die z97 Asus platinen haben einen zero Mode für die lüftersteuerung. D.h. 0 Drehzahl bei Einem bestimmten temperaturwert.


----------



## Lugior (30. August 2014)

Also die Rapid Storage tech hab ich auch schon bei meinem Z87 Board. Aber vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos, so muss ich mir nur überlegen ob ich den 4770K gegen 4790K austausche.


----------



## NuVirus (30. August 2014)

Macht höchstens Sinn wenn dein 4770k ne OC Krücke ist und du stark OCen willst, du kannst auch einfach nen Biosupdate machen und den i7 4790k einbauen bei Bedarf, was für nen Board hast denn?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. August 2014)

Lugior schrieb:


> Also die Rapid Storage tech hab ich auch schon bei meinem Z87 Board. Aber vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos, so muss ich mir nur überlegen ob ich den 4770K gegen 4790K austausche.


 
Warum?  Ich hoffe dir ist bewusst das der 4790K ein 4770K ist mit höherem Takt. Wozu willst du da noch mal 300€ raus werfen


----------



## Lugior (30. August 2014)

Der 4790K läuft doch standart schon mit 4,5 GHz im Boost. Ist da nicht mehr Luft nach Oben für OC? Oder bin ich dann schon fast am Limit wie mit dem 4770K?


----------



## Fox2010 (30. August 2014)

Waren das nicht 4.4GHZ mit Boost? Aber egal ob 4.4 oder 4.5GHz da ist nicht mehr viel luft nach Oben da die temps schnell zu hoch sind.

Der 4770K lässt sich ja nicht bei jedem auf den selben takt bringen die meisten 4770k schaffen ja nichtmal mehr die 4.3GHZ geschweige den darüber, ist wie mit meiner krücke hab einen 4670k der geht nichtmal mit 1.3volt auf 4.2 ab 4GHz macht der zu. Wer nen 4770k auf 4.4 betreibt brauch auf keinen fall einen 4790k da sich dort nicht groß mehr raushollen lässt. Gibt ausnahmen die laufen vielleicht noch bei 4.8GHz aber dann is da auch ende und die kannste schon unter wasser setzen da die sonst auch am Temp limit vorm drosseln laufen.


----------



## xHaru (30. August 2014)

Westcoast schrieb:


> von Z87 auf Z97 umzusteigen ist sinnlos. sogar von Z77 auf Z97 merkt man so gut wie nichts.



Sata3 bei vielen Festplatten!? Was ist damit? Soweit ich weiß unterstützt Z77 nativ nur 2x6Gib. Ab Z87 sinds dann glaube ich 6x6Gib.


----------



## Lugior (31. August 2014)

Also mein 4770k habe ich bis 4,6GHz bekommen, war allerdings nur für ein paar durchläufe in 3DMark Firestrike. Hat aber funktioniert.
Im Moment läuft er auf standart Takt, mangels ordentlicher Kühlung.

Wenn es sich aber eh nicht lohnt den 4790k zu holen steck ich die Kohle lieber in die WaKü.


----------



## IluBabe (31. August 2014)

Außer besserer WLP und ein paar kleinen Adaptionen in der Spannungsaufbereitung ist nix anders beim devils canyon. Wenn du den i7 4770k schon auf 4,6GHz laufen lassen hattest dann sind die paar 100MHz die du potenziell bekommen könntest, wohl gemerkt, sofern der Prozessor keine Krücke ist, was auch vorkommen kann! es nicht wert da Euronen reinzustecken.

Bezogen auf ein Board zwische Z97 und Z97. Kommt drauf an was hast du den für ein Board für den i7 4770k?


----------



## Lugior (31. August 2014)

Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC


----------



## IluBabe (31. August 2014)

Das ist doch top


----------

